# FPS Probleme in WoW



## Neximar2005 (29. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

ich hab ein Problem mit meinen FPS bei WoW.
In der alten Welt habe ich ca 40-60 FPS, stark schwankend.
In den neuen immer um die 20-30 FPS.
Mein Problem ist nun, in den Raids.
10er habe ich ca 15-20. Und bei Boss-Kämpfen um die 3-15FPS, sehr stark schwankend.(z.b. Ultraxion)
Und 25er Raids, naja. Darüber brauch ich nicht reden. (1-5FPS)

Mein System:

AMD Phenom 9500 Quad-Core Processor 2.20 GHz
4GB Ram
Ati Radeon HD 4800. 4850 oder 4870.
Normale Festplatte 120GB.
64-bit Windows 7

Ich hab an den WoW-Grafik-Einstellungen schon viel gemacht. Aber auch mit der geringsten Einstellung wird es nicht besser.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen

MfG

Neximar


----------



## bemuehung (29. Mai 2012)

CPU doch relativ lahm die 4 kerne braingen auch nix da ist sogar n schneller Single-DualCore Prozessor besser geeignet

natürlich können Addons auch noch ne ganz grosse Rolle spielen 

Grafikkarte könnte man noch so belassen


----------



## Shaxul (29. Mai 2012)

Denke auch, dass die CPU gerade im Raid nicht genug leisten kann. Mit meiner alten Mühle (Dualcore auch um die 2Ghz) kam ich bei Ultraxion bspw. auch nicht groß über 15-20FPS.

Und wenn der CPU nen Tick zu lahm ist, dann bringt halt auch die Grafik runterstellen meistens nicht so viel. Denn deine Grafikkarte ist ja eigentlich wunderbar i.O. für Wow.

edit: 1-5 FPS im 25er sind dann aber doch etwas krass (eben erst gesehen). Außerdem geht aus deinem Post nicht ganz hervor, ob das Problem jetzt neu aufgetaucht ist oder ob deine WoW-Fps immer schon so mau waren. Schreib mal noch bitte was dazu.


----------



## Neximar2005 (29. Mai 2012)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten.

Das Problem hatte ich auch mit Vista.
Windows 7 hab ich seid ca. 3Monaten.


----------



## Neximar2005 (29. Mai 2012)

Okay, hab da was gefunden.
http://us.battle.net/wow/en/forum/topic/3941416374
Scheinbar liegt es wirklich am Prozessor.


----------



## Soulii (30. Mai 2012)

bemuehung schrieb:


> Grafikkarte könnte man noch so belassen



wohl kaum, das teil hat gute 4 jahre auf dem buckel, ist wahrscheinlich mit 512mb bestückt und läuft wahrscheinlich immer auf 100% last.

1. welche auflösung spielst du ?
 1920*1080 kannst du dir selbst bei min. details in raids abschminken

2. wo liegt die last auf deinem syswtem wenn du am raiden bist ???
 taskmanager und zb. msi afterburner helfen dort


----------



## Night2010 (30. Mai 2012)

Neximar2005 schrieb:


> Mein System:
> 
> AMD Phenom 9500 Quad-Core Processor 2.20 GHz
> 4GB Ram
> ...



Dann liegt das an der CPU. Stellst du die Auflösung und Effekte runter hat die Grafikkarte nichts mehr zu tun.
Problem ist, das WoW nur einen Kern nutzt. Daher würde ein Dual Core mit 3Ghz + besser sein als ein Quad mit 2,2Ghz.

Hatte zu ende Wotlk einen E5200@4Ghz, 4GB Ram und ne HD 4870 512MB drin. Spiel lief 1A im Raid. Auflösung 1920x1200 fast alles Ultra nur Schatten auf niedrig + Videoaufnahme in HD immer zwischen 30-35fps. Ohne Video 60fps.

Kauf dir am besten einen I5 3570k ein AsRock Z77 Extreme4 und 4-8GB Speicher. Da biste mit ~370€ dabei.
Grafikkarte kannst du immer noch kaufen. Wichtig ist erstmal eine anständige CPU mit genug Leistung.


----------



## mristau (30. Mai 2012)

Da er vermutlich nicht unbedingt der große Übertakter ist, würde auch ein I5 3450 locker ausreichen, dazu H77 Board und 4-8GB Ram, spart nochmal gut 100€


----------



## Night2010 (30. Mai 2012)

mristau schrieb:


> Da er vermutlich nicht unbedingt der große Übertakter ist, würde auch ein I5 3450 locker ausreichen, dazu H77 Board und 4-8GB Ram, spart nochmal gut 100€



Kann man sich in 5 Min durchlesen sollte nicht das Problem sein.
Übertakten ist keine Kunst mehr. Multi hoch bischen vCore einstellen, mehr braucht man heute nicht mehr dafür.
Gibt genügend Foren und sogar auf Youtube Videos davon. Und er hat die Option noch etwas mehr aus der CPU raus zu holen.

Die Boards sind billiger, der Speicher sowieso und die CPUs auch.

Wenn ich zurück denke als die Core 2 Duo raus kamen, da hat alleine 1GB DDR2 Speicher schon 150€ gekostet.
Dazu ein Board für 200 und die CPU knapp 400€. Die Hardware wird immer billiger und trotzdem gibt es immer noch welche die rumheulen es sei zu teuer.


----------



## Louis Hunt (1. Juni 2012)

Soulii schrieb:


> wohl kaum, das teil hat gute 4 jahre auf dem buckel, ist wahrscheinlich mit 512mb bestückt und läuft wahrscheinlich immer auf 100% last.
> 
> 1. welche auflösung spielst du ?
> 1920*1080 kannst du dir selbst bei min. details in raids abschminken
> ...



warum rätst du ihn eine neue Grafikkarte? Die er hat reicht leicht und locker fürs spielen und auch zum raiden, wo bei ihm der Hund begraben liegt habe ich keine ahnung. Aber ihn für ein 7 Jahre altes Spiel Eine aktuelle Karte ist einfach nicht sinnvoll, wenn er nur World of Warcraft spielen will. 
Man sollte heut zu tage leiber gucken was man für eine Internet Leitung man hat. Den die Mühle kann noch so schnell sein, aber wenn man DSL lite hat ruckelt es trotzdem!


----------



## Konov (1. Juni 2012)

Louis schrieb:


> warum rätst du ihn eine neue Grafikkarte? Die er hat reicht leicht und locker fürs spielen und auch zum raiden, wo bei ihm der Hund begraben liegt habe ich keine ahnung. Aber ihn für ein 7 Jahre altes Spiel Eine aktuelle Karte ist einfach nicht sinnvoll, wenn er nur World of Warcraft spielen will.
> Man sollte heut zu tage leiber gucken was man für eine Internet Leitung man hat. Den die Mühle kann noch so schnell sein, aber wenn man DSL lite hat ruckelt es trotzdem!



WoW ist aber nicht mehr WoW von vor 7 Jahren.
Vom hardware-hunger her hat sich das drastisch verändert...


----------



## Louis Hunt (1. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> WoW ist aber nicht mehr WoW von vor 7 Jahren.
> Vom hardware-hunger her hat sich das drastisch verändert...



also änder das die tatsache das die ATI Radeon 4850 oder 4870 nicht reichen sollte?? Ich stimme dir soweit zu das man heute mehr hardware leistung braucht als vor 7 jahren, aber Die Grafikkarte die er hat ist trotzdem völlig ausreichend!!


----------



## bemuehung (1. Juni 2012)

fakt ist CPU zu schwach

dazu braucht man man keinen Louis Hunt


----------



## Leviathan666 (2. Juni 2012)

bemuehung schrieb:


> fakt ist CPU zu schwach
> 
> dazu braucht man man keinen Louis Hunt



Fakt ist, das hier größtenteils schwachsinnige Antworten zu Stande kommen, die Leute - die wirklich Hilfe brauchen - oft reinreißen und das finde ich ehrlich gesagt ziemlich unfair mit tendenz zu "zum Kotzen".


----------



## Teena (2. Juni 2012)

Hi,

ich habe dir mal im Anhang die niedrigsten Grafik-Einstellung angehangen die möglich sind(Projizierte Texturen Aktiv, damit nocht Raiden möglich ist). 

Vielleicht kannst du das einfach mal damit ausprobieren und schreiben wie sich die Werte verändern.

Beachte auch das Multisampling und Vertikal-Synch nicht von dem "Regler Niedrig<>Ultra" verändert werden. Das muss händisch umgestellt werden.


----------

